# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Нужен установочный диск Windows XP Home Edition SP1

## danilius

Есть лицензия, на компе нужно переустановить винду а диск потерялся, подскажите пожалуйста где скачать Windows XP Home Edition SP1, образ установочного диска.

----------


## ДядяВася

> Есть лицензия, на компе нужно переустановить винду а диск потерялся, подскажите пожалуйста где скачать Windows XP Home Edition SP1, образ установочного диска.


Здесь, например.
Зарегистрировавшись, тут.

----------


## danilius

Спасибо...но тут по этой ссылке только SP2 и SP3, хотя написано SP1. боюсь что ключ не подойдет к этим версиям

----------


## ДядяВася

Тогда попробуйте здесь. Знаю, что обновить вашу лицензию до SP2, SP3 можно, у товарища SP2 OEM, он обновлял до SP3, пока не продал ноут с этим раритетом. А установку сразу более нового пакета лицензия не признает, по-моему.

Добавлю ещё тут, скачивать можно без регистрации, а образы идентичные, наверно, какой-то из них взят с другого сайта и выложен на раздачу.

----------

danilius (13.05.2013)

----------

